# Accommodating Obesity



## 57muscle (Sep 9, 2014)

Accommodating Obesity

NEW YORK - From the cradle to the grave and most points between, obesity has found its niche in American marketing. Make that a wide berth.
Baby seats, doorways and caskets are but a few examples from a long list of life's accouterments that are getting much bigger to accommodate much bigger people. There are also vacation resorts for those embarrassed to be seen in a bathing suit.
At Freedom Paradise on Mexico's Yucatan peninsula, the chairs are wider and without arms, to prevent getting stuck; the beds are king-sized and reinforced, to prevent collapsing; and the beach is private and secluded, to prevent gawking and staring.
You should not be embarrassed by how big you are," said William Fabrey, whose online business "Amplestuff" offers larger versions of everyday things from umbrellas to footstools. "You can't just yell at someone and tell them to lose weight. You're already dealing with people who think they have no worth.
"They still have to sit down on a chair that doesn't collapse," he said.
Like others in this small but growing group of businesses, Fabrey started his company after discussions with an overweight friend. "She was a big woman, and she said, 'There's got to be an easier way to get through the day.' "
Sponges on a stick
To make living large a little easier, Fabrey sells lotion applicators and sponges attached to handles — enabling the user to reach all parts of the body; handbooks on hygiene with tips on dealing with odor problems, chafing and irritations caused by skin folds. His business also provides links to physicians and medical services.
"We don't take any position on whether someone should lose weight," Fabrey said. "That's up to the person."
Seemingly every day, another study appears that shows the United States is becoming a country of fat people. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, more than 71 percent of men weigh too much, along with about 61 percent of women and 33 percent of children.
As Americans grow in weight, their life expectancy becomes shorter — by as much as five years, according to the latest national statistics — more than the impacts of heart disease and cancer. Obesity is fast approaching tobacco as the No. 1 cause of preventable death.
The price tag to taxpayers, according to the CDC, is a whopping $117 billion a year, a figure that some health experts dispute, claiming the government numbers are based on faulty data. Not disputed, according to obesity specialists, is the amount Americans spend trying to get thinner — $33 billion a year.
U.S. Surgeon General Richard Carmona sounded a dire warning last month, telling university students in South Carolina "obesity is the terror within," and that unless people start getting thinner, "the magnitude of the dilemma will dwarf 9-11 or any other terrorist attempt."
Such pronouncements help fuel criticism that catering to bigger people really means throwing wide the door to death by overeating.
But for those who are overweight, who know full well how it feels to be sneered at, laughed at, pitied and scorned, having a simple tool such as a sponge on a stick, or a sturdy footstool that can bear up to 500 pounds, makes one feel a little more human. And a little less demonized.
Joan Borgos weighed 350 pounds for 28 years, until she had gastric bypass surgery and lost 200 pounds. She began putting out LargeDirectory.com because there was nothing available "that didn't look like a muu muu from Lane Bryant's," she said.
Plus-sized dating, driving and dying
From her home in Massachusetts, she lists clothing catalogs, bridal shops (for gowns up to size 32), plus-size dating services, counseling services, seat belt extenders and lingerie. She recently added listings for teens, after desperate mothers told her they couldn't find stylish clothes for their overweight adolescents.
Even toddlers have joined the overweight ranks, with car seat manufacturers offering the "Husky," which is 10 pounds heavier and four inches wider than the standard size.
"There are all kinds of theories that abound about why people are getting heavier," said Borgos. "People are more sedentary, people eat more junk food and get less exercise. I don't know what it is.
"But it's a constant level of stress to live as an overweight person. You're always scoping out the environment, looking if you're going to be able to fit. "
Kelly Bliss, a self-described "chubby chick" in suburban Philadelphia offers "plus-size fitness and lifestyle coaching." Which means, she says, encouraging overweight clients to exercise as best they can, to eat healthily and to not focus on losing pounds.
"People cannot just stop being fat," she says. "It's prejudice when you say a fat person does not need things to make them comfortable," she says. "People crumble when you given them even more pressure on top of a life that's already not working."
To make caring for the overweight ill easier, and to make patients more comfortable, there also are specialized medical products for an ever-growing clientele.
Treating the obese is called bariatric care, from Greek root meaning weight. Providing it means hospitals are paying for wider beds, wider wheelchairs, wider doorways, longer needles and bigger CT scan machines. As well as larger gowns and extra-sized slippers.
And for the end of life's road, coffin makers have introduced new lines with higher-gauge steel and widths of up to 28 inches, from the standard 24.
In Indiana, the Batesville Casket Co. calls it "a little extra room for life's final journey."


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 9, 2014)

Just a sad state of affairs. Accommodating obesity is simply enabling it. Anything to make a buck...


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 9, 2014)

According to my BMI, I am obese. Nobody is installing wider doors for me. 

Seriously though, this is sad for our country. But at the I guess I can see why these businesses are popping up. Fat people aren't going away so accommodating them is how it's going to be.


----------



## snake (Sep 9, 2014)

I guess life is now getting Super-Sized. I wonder what percentage of obese people have a genetic predisposition to it and what percentage just need to put the fork down and step away from the table.

I did read somewhere that serving plates have gotten 20% bigger. I can tell ya, my pasta bowl is not your average size pasta bowl but then I'll eat pasta until my back hurts and I can't find a comfortable position.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

fat bastards


----------



## snake (Sep 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> fat bastards



Ow come on now, it's a "Disability". Right?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2014)

snake said:


> Ow come on now, it's a "Disability". Right?



right hahaha


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 9, 2014)

I guess I don't really see this as accommodating fat people, it's entrepreneurs identifying an open market segment and capitalizing on something that has largely been ignored or unnecessary to this point.  It's all about money.


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 9, 2014)

My cousin Leonard was always obese until my aunt started feeding him more vegetables. 

I'm tall and pretty large!! I probably look better then most of you, I could never imagine getting fat.

I have to admit, I enjoy a slice of cheese cake from time to time!! Hee he


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 9, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> My cousin Leonard was always obese until my aunt started feeding him more vegetables.
> 
> I'm tall and pretty large!! I probably look better then most of you, I could never imagine getting fat.
> 
> I have to admit, I enjoy a slice of cheese cake from time to time!! Hee he



Post some pics of yourself. Hee hee hee


----------



## snake (Sep 9, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> I'm tall and pretty large!! I probably look better then most of you, I could never imagine getting fat.



You forgot humble....


----------



## event462 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm 6'2'' and weigh 315 and I could give a damn if someone calls me fat! Am I fat? Yes. Am I also strong with decent cardio and a killer left hook? Hell yes. I really could care less if someone tells me I'm fat. You can be fat, just make sure you are at least what I like to call "fit fat!" People need to quit being so damn sensitive!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 10, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> My cousin Leonard was always obese until my aunt started feeding him more vegetables.
> 
> I'm tall and pretty large!! I probably look better then most of you, I could never imagine getting fat.
> 
> I have to admit, I enjoy a slice of cheese cake from time to time!! Hee he



Quit killing helpless kittens and just kill yourself he he he fag.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm fat but I can bench 405 so I don't give a fuk!!!


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 10, 2014)

I hope all you fat people aren't taking anabolics, seems like a waste of money and anabolic product.

One day when I find a good lab I will make sure to reap all the benefits of those fine anabolic vials and tablets

Even though it seems most of yall are fat, still YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!


Hee hee hee


----------



## losieloos (Sep 10, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> I hope all you fat people aren't taking anabolics, seems like a waste of money and anabolic product.
> 
> One day when I find a good lab I will make sure to reap all the benefits of those fine anabolic vials and tablets
> 
> ...



We're in our off-season.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 10, 2014)

losieloos said:


> We're in our off-season.



This made me chuckle.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 10, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> I hope all you fat people aren't taking anabolics, seems like a waste of money and anabolic product.
> 
> One day when I find a good lab I will make sure to reap all the benefits of those fine anabolic vials and tablets
> 
> ...



Troll. 

Ten char


----------



## stonetag (Sep 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just a sad state of affairs. Accommodating obesity is simply enabling it. Anything to make a buck...


Truth...Making a buck and obesity ride in the same saddle, no obesity= loss of jobs, profit margins, medical frenzy...etc. Only in America my friends!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm fat but I can bench 405 so I don't give a fuk!!!



You aren't fat and can bench probably 440


----------



## 57muscle (Sep 10, 2014)

losieloos said:


> We're in our off-season.



What exactly is "off season?"...LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2014)

57muscle said:


> What exactly is "off season?"...LOL



Oh ya know. That time of year where it's totally acceptable to just let yourself go.


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 10, 2014)

When it starts getting cold and I can wear a hoodie everywhere. Hahaha


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Sep 10, 2014)

snake said:


> Ow come on now, it's a "Disability". Right?



No my favorite is a "disease"
Which just makes it "not their fault"

Most of my family is overweight...I can't ****ing stand it but even with the comfort of my own family it's a sensitive subject.
My sister, only 27yo, was in the ICU because of blood clots in her legs and lungs. Most likely due to her obesity and the amount of time she's been on birth control...it's a sad ordeal but she had nobody to blame but herself. Don't get me wrong guys I love my sis, but I have watched my family help her while she refuses to help herself...maybe this scare will turn her around. All I can do is hope.


----------



## vineary2242 (Sep 10, 2014)

As you guys know I was a fat bastard.  I was I think fit fat but still a fat bastard.  When a person is so obese that he can't exercise regularly due to joint issues I do think it becomes a medical case.  They also get metabolic and health issues that makes it hard to exercise regularly.  As such I do think it becomes a disease due to letting it get so far out of control.  

America is based on corporate profit and a lot of profit is in the marketing and sales of items that satisfy people.  Our clothes are labelled wrong in sizes, I wear a USA 32 inch waist pants but no way can I fit in an equivalent labelled shorts bought in Asia.  USA clothes and products as mentioned are made to make us feel better about ourselves.  

The medical community wants to cut and band instead of teach nutrition and proper work out and health.  The lobbyists are producing corn syrup / startch and other items that are not healthy for us.  The education of nutrition, even MY plate is faulty to some degree.  Even the medical items that can assist obesity are out of reach.  

I knew better then to get fat, to count on magic pills and diets, but all my work and travel i thought life was about providing for family even if meant killing myself.  I finally got wise, got selfish and took a few hours a day to take care of myself to get healthy and fit.  I call it selfish as now adays if you take time for yourself others think you are selfish.  I do not but others do.  And now I am fitter then shit doing ironman triathlons and competing in events I never dreamed of doing.  

America does need a wake up call but the obesity levels keep growing.  When will the leaders realize what they've been doing is only making matters worse.  Sorry for my rant but this type of shit pisses me off.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 10, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> No my favorite is a "disease"
> Which just makes it "not their fault"
> 
> Most of my family is overweight...I can't ****ing stand it but even with the comfort of my own family it's a sensitive subject.
> My sister, only 27yo, was in the ICU because of blood clots in her legs and lungs. Most likely due to her obesity and the amount of time she's been on birth control...it's a sad ordeal but she had nobody to blame but herself. Don't get me wrong guys I love my sis, but I have watched my family help her while she refuses to help herself...maybe this scare will turn her around. All I can do is hope.



I am sorry to hear that man! First of all I hope your sister recovers from the ICU, after that I do hope that this changes her mindset. The possibility of losing it all can be a pretty powerful motivator. It is all up to her now. It is extremely frustrating when the knowledge is being given to them but they refuse to put it to work. My aunt for example, she wonders why she is pre-diabetic but drinks at least 1 two liter bottle of coke with every damn meal! Sad part is that she is a Pharmacist and should know better.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 10, 2014)

My idea of accommodating obesity is getting drunk and ****ing fat chicks.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You aren't fat and can bench probably 440



" Probably"

See you are a good coach. With another 12 weeks of training 450 sounds doable.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 10, 2014)

well, i am heavy and i know it 5ft 8 240 pounds. if i could be 200 pounds and bench 405 i would probably diet. at my age i know i should not carry the extra weight. but i still wear size 36 pants, and with 4 weeks and some tren i could be ready for a cruise,, **** it i am ready for the aruba now lol.


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 10, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Quit killing helpless kittens and just kill yourself he he he fag.



Lmfao! Or better yet...Hee hee he....But seriously,  please do it Kitty!


----------

